

Anyone else think this is a pretty good metaphor for a startup? - vishaldpatel
http://i.imgur.com/XG45F.gif

======
vyrotek
Do all the hard work while others come in later and benefit for free?

Personally, I wouldn't mind. The problem is most startups will never take down
that fence.

Others will always laugh and say you'll never make it... until you do. But
then they'll downplay your success as something obvious and trivial.

